# Help, Ph level 4.89



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi,
I did the soil test and the PH is 4.89, I know it's not good.
Now is the second year over seeding tall fescue but my lawn is in bad condition specially the backyard. I did the soil test just a few days ago and the level are low (NPK etc)
I am thinking to use PFG balance 16/4/8 and Humic DG + Dolomitic lime 40lbs x 1000sqft and overseeding with Jonathan Green.
Am I doing correctly or not?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

MySoil didn't provide recommendations?

Suggest using your state's extension office soil sampling service.

https://soiltest.uconn.edu/sampling.php
https://soiltest.uconn.edu/factsheets/LawnGarComCps.pdf


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

Yes, they give me 2 recommendations, one was for the PH, soil doctor dolomitic 40lbs, and for the nutritions a starter fertilizer. In the same time I bought a PH soil test from Amazon and the level is totally different (5.6). I will send a new soil test to the my local extension office soil.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

FlavioCT said:


> Yes, they give me 2 recommendations, one was for the PH, soil doctor dolomitic 40lbs, and for the nutritions a starter fertilizer. In the same time I bought a PH soil test from Amazon and the level is totally different (5.6). I will send a new soil test to the my local extension office soil.


If you have not out any fertilizer or amendment this year than feel free to send it out now but if you have I would wait till spring and fo it then.

I would use Waypoint Analytics as the lab. Feel free to ask questions in the CT forum and someone local will help you too!


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

If it was my lawn, I'd do the following:

1. Send a test NOW to a real lab. Based on your location, I'd send it to UConn or UMass. They will give you sound advice.
2. Apply 50 ponds per 1Ksft of Soil Doctor lime from Lowes or Home Depot. Do it now, do more in spring based on the results from step 1.

I wouldn't do any of the other work you plan till I get the new test results.


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

OK, I put down 40 lbs x 1000 sqft of Doctor soil (Dolomitic lime) and I sent a new soil test to The Connecticut Agricultural Experiment Station.
I am waiting for an answer. I will keep you post it.
Thanks!


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

The PH tests we can by cheaply on amazon and such are not that great , although tour results still showed low PH.
I had more faith in my pool test kit hack--

Anyway have some patience and it will work out 2019 I was seeing diminishing results with my lawn care company. Also 2019 their contract renewal estimate was just way to much. 2020 all the extension services where closed. I ended up using MySoil and a few weeks later I got notice that the extension services where now back up and running 100%
So I will be looking forward to a spring retest through extension services.
My soil sample looked much like yours and im a bit north in SE Mass.
Its been a long year for me with the lawn but it has not looked this good in 10 years. 
Here it is pre soil sample.


Here it is after recommendations from my soil aerate and over seed

[ur



If your area is anything like mine, surrounded by Pines, oaks and blueberries its almost impossible to over lime.


----------

